# Experience with Phoenix moss?



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

Does anyone here have experience with phoenix moss (FISSIDENS FONTANUS)?
I would like to put moss in my tank for the shrimp, however I'm hestitant about java moss, since i've seen tanks overcome by it and it looks tacky imo. 
I've read that phoenix moss is much slower growing and looks nicer as well, with lower maintenance. 
what has your experience been with it? Besides Java moss, Xmas moss and phoenix, are there others that are low maintenance that wont over crowd the tank quick?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have Fissidens and love it. The shrimp and CPO constantly graze on the mats. 

Something to think about is whatever moss you get you can always sell the trimmings on this forum or maybe trade for something else at your LFS.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Something to think about is whatever moss you get you can always sell the trimmings on this forum or maybe trade for something else at your LFS.


Thats true, never really thought about that part of it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

mpooyan83 said:


> Thats true, never really thought about that part of it.


I'm always looking for ways to support my 20 long tank without dipping into the SS check. ;-)


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yup. Just got a 2x2 mat of fissidens fontanus, and dang, this stuff is expensive. I'm thinking of cultivating enough to tie to a bare rock right now...it might take some time though


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh, and as alternatives, I recommend Peacock Moss. For some reason, it doesnt come loose when tied to mesh or a stone, like my Java Moss does. It grows at about the same rate but I find it to be MUCH more manageable.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I find peacock moss very attractive. Do you know if it would do okay in a low light tank? Can't seem to find a lot of info on it.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

All mosses can be kept in lower light since they're not confined to a root system due to their rhizoids. Of course, extra light and Co2 helps things and speeds growth along, but low-tech conditions should not be a problem.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

umarnasir335 said:


> Yup. Just got a 2x2 mat of fissidens fontanus, and dang, this stuff is expensive. I'm thinking of cultivating enough to tie to a bare rock right now...it might take some time though


yea it is. I ordered some from the UK. 3x 2x2 portions with 2 stainless steel pads for about 20$.... (buy 2 get one free)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150916413006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

pricey stuff, but i hope its worth it.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

You still got it for a reasonable price cuz of the freebie...i had to pay $10 for one...


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

umarnasir335 said:


> You still got it for a reasonable price cuz of the freebie...i had to pay $10 for one...


yea, compared to others i saw it was the best deal, gonna put one in my 3.5 gallon, and 2x in my 11.4 gallon and hope they do well.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

mpooyan83 said:


> yea it is. I ordered some from the UK. 3x 2x2 portions with 2 stainless steel pads for about 20$.... (buy 2 get one free)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150916413006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> pricey stuff, but i hope its worth it.


Let us know how the Fissidens looks when you get it.


----------

